# Mein Motor dreht sich nicht!



## HLUNKE23 (13 November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benötige mal eure Hilfe, ich versuche einen Danfoss Umrichter (VLT 2800)
an einer SPS 315 2-DP zu betreiben. Das sieht soweit auch alles ganz gut aus, also zumindest aus Sicht der SPS. Dort ist der Umrichter in HW-Konfiguration eingefügt und die richtige GSD ist auch installiert.
Ich schaffe es auch die Steuerwörter zu erzeugen die der Umtrichter braucht, um zu wissen was er tun soll. 
Die nötigen Einstellungen am FU zur Profibusanbindung habe ich auch vorgenommen. Also ich meine PPO-Typ, Adresse, Protokollauswahl usw.
Wenn die SPS im Run ist wird kein Fehler angezeigt, also kein Bus oder Sammelfehler.
Aber mein Motor dreht sich immer noch nicht, ich habe den Verdacht das ich irgendein Parameter vergessen habe, aber mir fällt nicht welcher das sein könnte.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiter helfen.

Vielen Dank 

Christian


----------



## KalEl (13 November 2006)

*ein bisschen mehr eigeninitiative !!*

http://www.sps-forum.de/search.php?searchid=79365


----------



## HLUNKE23 (13 November 2006)

*Danke für den Hinweis!*

Es ist ja nett, das mir hier geantwortet wird, aber bitte wie?
Habe ich nicht nur ne Frage gestellt? Ja hab ich und dann als Antwort " Ein bischen mehr Eigeninitiative!!!" zu bekommen und das noch dick geschrieben mit drei Ausrufezeichen finde ich schon nicht schlecht.
Gut finde ich auch das da ein Link eingestellt wird der ins Leere führt, zu mindest sagt mir das mein Computer. Er ist aber auch nur ne Maschine und kann sich ja mal irren.
Ach und im Übrigen, natürlich habe ich vorher die Suche befragt, bevor ich hier ein neues Thema einstelle was eventuell schon Tausendmal durchgekaut wurde, da ich dabei aber kein Erfolg hatte,habe ich mich dazu entschieden hier mein Problem zu beschreiben.
Vielleicht sollte ich mich entschuldigen dafür das ich mich getraut habe in einem Forum eine Frage zu stellen. Eigentlich war ich immer der Meinung dafür sind Foren da, aber ich lasse mich auch gerne eines Besseren belehren.

Es wäre wirklich nett wenn mir jemand ernsthaft weiterhelfen könnte.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## mertens2 (13 November 2006)

*nicht so einfach zu sagen...*

ertsmal entschuldige ich mich im namen der benutzergemeinschaft für meinen vorredner...sicherlich werden hier mehrere fragen mehrfach gestellt, aber das rechtfertigt nicht eine solche reaktion und dann noch mit einem toten link.

nun zum problem

die danfoss vlt's arbeiten meines wissen auch nach profidrive-standard, d.h. Du hast ein Statuswort und ein Steuerwort. Was sagt das Statuswort? Einschaltsperre? Schick doch mal dein Statuswort!
Was ist mit dem Sollwert? Was gibst Du rüber?

Hatte mal folgendes Problem bei Lenze und auma: die bytes im Statuswort waren gedreht, dh ich musste sie byteweise rüberschieben:
In Db100.dbw0 lag mein Steuerwort, PAW 200 mein Steuerwort
=> L db100.dbb0
t pab 201
L db100.dbb1
t pab 200

Gruß


----------



## Ralle (13 November 2006)

Das ist aber wirklich eigenartig, der Link ist tot, aber als ich vorhin dem Link nachgegangen bin, hat er mir mind. 15 Treffer angezeigt.
Such mal unter Danfoss oder auch unter PPO, da war schon einiges dabei.

PS: Und seid doch mal alle nicht so empfindlich  .


----------



## HLUNKE23 (14 November 2006)

*Bin doch gar nicht empfindlich.*

Erstmal Guten Morgen zusammen,

erstmal möchte ich mich für die Antworten und damit verbundene Hilfe bedanken. 
Ich habe gestern vielleicht etwas überreagiert, aber diese Arbeit frustriert mich schon seit Wochen. Hintergrund ist folgender: Diese Anlage ensteht im Rahmen meiner Facharbeit und ist Bestandteil meiner Abschlußprüfung zum Techniker die ich in knapp 4 Wochen abgeben muß. Da mein betreuender Lehrer mir nicht weiterhelfen kann und meinen Fragen ausweicht, komme ich nicht so recht voran und somit komme ich von einem Fehler zum Nächsten. 
So nun mal zum eigentlichen Problem:

Als Protokoll habe ich Profidrive eingestellt, am FU und an der SPS sind die Adresse 3 eingestellt. Also PPO-Typ ist 3 eingestellt.
Mein Steuerwort für Rechtslauf ist 47F und für Linkslauf 847F.
Mein Sollwert steht auf 4000 => volle Drehzahl
Jetzt wird es komplizierter --> Das Statuswort, wie kann ich das auslesen auf die Schnelle?
So ich hoffe die Angaben reichen um mir weiter zuhelfen.


----------



## KalEl (14 November 2006)

> Ich habe gestern vielleicht etwas überreagiert


akzeptiert.
es sah nicht unbedingt so aus, dass du die suchfunktion genutzt hättest.

der link hatte funktioniert. keine ahnung warum der nicht mehr geht.
suchstring ist vlt. da findest du etliche beiträge zu diesem umrichter und wie die parameter einzustellen sind.

hier nochmal
http://www.sps-forum.de/search.php?searchid=79626



47f für vorlauf ist richtig. rücklauf sollte aber c7f sein. bit 15 ist steuerung über bop (zumindest beim micromaster)


```
0c7f  0000 1100 0111 1111
847f  [B]1[/B]000 [B]0[/B]100 0111 1111
```
 
das steuerwort ist das 1 pew welches du vom umrichter liest. im zweiten sollte der istwert stehen.

im übrigen emfehle ich dir ppo1 oder 2. da kannst du auch lesend/schreibend auf die parameter zugreifen.


----------



## Andi F (14 November 2006)

Hallo HLUNKE23,

schon mal an die Hardware des FU gedacht? Es wird hier immer nur die Busseite betrachtet. Vieleicht hat der FU noch eine Reglerfreigabe bzw Drehfreigabe die über die Hardware läuft. Bei unseren FU's ist das zumindest so.

Gruss 
Andi F


----------



## 3Scode (14 November 2006)

Hallo hlunke23..
Parameter 200 muss auf fern  eingestellt sein.
erstmal muss die kommunikation stehen..
Du schreibst 406hex (steuerwort)erhälst Du 601hex(Statuswort) dann schreibst Du 407hex erhälst 603hex. Der Regler ist freigegeben.
rechts drehen: 47F, links drehen 847F 
dreht der Motor nicht so musst ihn einmal per Tastendruck starten 
Wenn der Motor per Tastendruck gestoppt wurde dreht er nicht über den Bus.
im Parameter 918 muss die BusAdresse stehen, 512 := Providrive
vergiss nicht die Brücke zwischen den klemmen 12 und 27 
200:=beide richtungen(1)
Eine Frage habe ich noch handelt´s sich um einen 50Hz motor oder mehr ?
PPO1 würde reichen (schreib-und lesezugriff)


----------



## HLUNKE23 (18 November 2006)

Hallo 3Scode,

danke für deinen Beitrag.Die Steuerwörter und Statuswörter kenne ich und könnte ich an der S7 auslesen bzw schreiben. Die  Parameter stimmen auch mit deinen Angaben überein. Das einzige womit ich nichts anfangen kann ist die Verbindung der Klemme 12 und 27. Kannst du mir mehr dazu sagen, also was das bewirkt oder wofür das gut ist. Würde mich sehr interessieren da ich davon das erstemal was höre und ich das auch nicht im Produkthandbuch gelesen habe.
Zu deiner Frage: Es ist ein 50Hz - Motor. 
Als PPO-Typ verwende ich im Moment den Typ 3.


----------



## 3Scode (20 November 2006)

schau mal im Produkthandbuch Seite 2 ( elektrische Montage)
Siehe auch Parameter 304
PPO3 ist ok aber nix mit lesen und schreiben


----------



## HLUNKE23 (28 November 2006)

*Jetzt gehts,*

Hallo zusammen,

was soll ich sagen ich habs nun endlich hinbekommen, meine Steuerung läuft. In diesem Zusammenhang nochmal Danke für euere Beiträge.
Ein kleines Problem habe ich aber noch, wenn mein Motor läuft zeigt mir die SPS Bus- und Sammelfehler an, wird der Motor abgeschaltet sind die Fehler wieder weg.
Nach einiger suche hier im Forum, habe ich einige OB`s ausprobiert und festgestellt das der Motor nur mit dem OB 86 und OB 122 funktioniert. 
Also wie gesagt mit den beiden OB`s funktioniert meine Anlage, doch die Fehlermeldungen sehen irgendwie nicht gut.
Hat jemand eine Idee?

MFG Christian


----------



## volker (28 November 2006)

was sagt den der diagnosepuffer, wenn du die bausteine nicht drin hast ?


----------



## HLUNKE23 (29 November 2006)

Guten Morgen,

hier mal die daten aus dem Diagnosepuffer *ohne *die beiden OB´s.


Ereignis 1 von 100:  Ereignis-ID 16# 456F
STOP durch Baugruppenträgerausfall (OB nicht geladen oder nicht möglich,bzw. kein FRB vorhanden) 
Unterbrechungstelle im Anwenderprogramm:  Baugruppenträgerausfall-OB (OB 86)  
Prioritätsklasse:   30 
Bisheriger Betriebszustand: RUN
Angeforderter Betriebszustand: STOP (intern)
interner Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
00:43:41:226   22.06.97


Ereignis 2 von 100:  Ereignis-ID 16# 39C4
Dezentrale Peripherie:  Station  Ausfall
Adresse des betroffenen DP-Slaves: Stationsnummer:    3
DP-Mastersystem-ID:      1
Log. Basisadresse des DP-Slaves: Eingangsadresse:  1022
Log. Basisadresse des DP-Masters: Eingangsadresse:  1023
Angeforderter OB: Baugruppenträgerausfall-OB (OB 86)
OB nicht vorhanden oder gesperrt oder nicht startbar im aktuellen Betriebszustand
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
00:43:41:226   22.06.97

*mit *den OB´s schrieb die SPS folgende Fehler:

Ereignis 1 von 10:  Ereignis-ID 16# 38C4
Dezentrale Peripherie:  Station Wiederkehr
Adresse des betroffenen DP-Slaves: Stationsnummer:    3
DP-Mastersystem-ID:      1
Log. Basisadresse des DP-Slaves: Eingangsadresse:  1022
Log. Basisadresse des DP-Masters: Eingangsadresse:  1023
Angeforderter OB: Baugruppenträgerausfall-OB (OB 86)
Prioritätsklasse: 26
externer Fehler, gehendes Ereignis
00:36:38:749   22.06.97


Ereignis 2 von 10:  Ereignis-ID 16# 2943
Peripherie-Zugriffsfehler, schreibend  
P-Bereich , Wortzugriff, Zugriffsadresse:    258
Angeforderter OB: Peripheriezugriffsfehler-OB (OB 122)
Prioritätsklasse:  1
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
00:36:38:721   22.06.97


Ereignis 3 von 10:  Ereignis-ID 16# 2943
Peripherie-Zugriffsfehler, schreibend  
P-Bereich , Wortzugriff, Zugriffsadresse:    256
Angeforderter OB: Peripheriezugriffsfehler-OB (OB 122)
Prioritätsklasse:  1
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
00:36:38:721   22.06.97


Die Ereignisse wiederholten sich dann ab dem 4. Ereignis.
Was heißt das jetzt?


----------



## kiestumpe (29 November 2006)

HLUNKE23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was soll ich sagen ich habs nun endlich hinbekommen, meine Steuerung läuft. In diesem Zusammenhang nochmal Danke für euere Beiträge.
> Ein kleines Problem habe ich aber noch, wenn mein Motor läuft zeigt mir die SPS Bus- und Sammelfehler an, wird der Motor abgeschaltet sind die Fehler wieder weg.
> ...


 
Ideen, was sein könnte ja:

1. EMV-Problem bzw. Kopplung  Motor <-> Profibus, da der Fehler nur im "bestromten" Zustand auftritt. Wie sehen denn die Massnahmen dagegen aus? Sind alle Abschlüsse richtig gesetzt? Wurde der Schirm richtig aufgelegt?
Kannst Du die Datenrate mal runterfahren und sehen ob's dann besser wird?
Kannst Du den Strom des Antriebs runterkonfigurieren bzw. begrenzen?

2. Versionsunterschied der GSD-Dateien und des FU's?

3. Was zeigt der Vergleich des Systemdatenkoffers an? Ich hatte mal einen Fehler, bei dem der Vergleich trotz CPU-Stop und mehrfachem Übersetzen immer unterschiede Angezeigt hatte.

Ok, ist jetzt ziemlich allgemein, ich hoffe es hilft dir etwas weiter.

kiestumpe


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 November 2006)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> 1. EMV-Problem bzw. Kopplung  Motor <-> Profibus, da der Fehler nur im "bestromten" Zustand auftritt.
> kiestumpe


Das würde ich auch sagen.
PB-Kabel weit weg von Motorkabel verlegen, Schirmung (auch in den Steckern!) prüfen, usw.


----------



## HLUNKE23 (29 November 2006)

*Emv?*

EMV als möglich Ursache klingt gut, aber leider kann ich nicht wirklich viel dagegen machen. Da das ganze ein Modellversuch ist mache ich das ganze in einem Labor. Der FI (RCD Typ A) ist wahrscheinlich schon so alt wie das ganze Gebäude, somit musste ich am Anfang dieser Arbeit den Kompromiss eingehen alle Schutzleiter wegzulassen. Denn weder zwischen Spannungsversorgung und FU noch zwischen FU und Motor konnte ich eine Schutzleiterverbindung herstellen ohne das der FI auslöste.
Das einzige was ich demnach noch versuchen könnte wäre also FU und Motor nicht so dicht am Profibuskabel zu haben. Ich werde es einfach mal versuchen und schauen ob sich das gibt, gibt es sonst noch alternativen?


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 November 2006)

Hallo,
das mit dem Schutzleiter wird es wahrscheinlich sein, versuch doch mal irgendwoher am FI vorbei Spannung zu holen, oder sitzt Du irgendwo in einem öffentlichen Behördengebäude?? , dann hast Du verloren....


----------



## HLUNKE23 (29 November 2006)

Ja es ist ein öffentliches Gebäude, es ist eine Schule. Da komm ich um meine 2 FI`s nicht drum herum. Nur die wenisgten Räume sind mit RCD Typ B aus gestattet und an die komm ich nicht ran.
Wenn es also keine Alternativen gibt muß ich wohl nochmal mit meinem Lehrer sprechen, der mir diese "Knobbelaufgabe" gab. Da bin ich mal gespannt was der dazu sagt. Die Fehler quälen mich jetzt schon seit Wochen, habe schon mit Danfoss und Siemens telefoniert aber dort konnte mir bis jetzt keiner so recht helfen.
Ich möchte mich deswegen nochmals bei allen Beitragsverfassern bedanken, dafür das mir hier einige Beiträge weiterhelfen konnten.
Ich werde auf jedenfall, für die die es interessiert, dann noch reinschreiben wie die Geschichte ausgegangen ist.

MFG

Christian


----------



## vladi (29 November 2006)

*Danfoss*

Hi,
eine Sache ist mir komisch..
Wenn der Motor läuft, kommen die Fehler, und zwar die Fehler
zeigen, das der Slave komplett weg ist!!!
 So, wie wird der Motor
abgeschaltet, wenn er nicht mehr da ist ? Lässt er sich über die
SPS nur einschalten und dann ist er weg und stoppt oder was..

Denn so grosse EMV Probleme(DP komplett weg!) bei 2 Meter Kabel in einem Labor ??? Komische Sache. :???: 

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## kiestumpe (29 November 2006)

HLUNKE23 schrieb:


> EMV als möglich Ursache klingt gut, aber leider kann ich nicht wirklich viel dagegen machen. Da das ganze ein Modellversuch ist mache ich das ganze in einem Labor. Der FI (RCD Typ A) ist wahrscheinlich schon so alt wie das ganze Gebäude, somit musste ich am Anfang dieser Arbeit den Kompromiss eingehen alle Schutzleiter wegzulassen. Denn weder zwischen Spannungsversorgung und FU noch zwischen FU und Motor konnte ich eine Schutzleiterverbindung herstellen ohne das der FI auslöste.
> Das einzige was ich demnach noch versuchen könnte wäre also FU und Motor nicht so dicht am Profibuskabel zu haben. Ich werde es einfach mal versuchen und schauen ob sich das gibt, gibt es sonst noch alternativen?


 
hhm... da hab ich noch ne Idee - Wie sieht's mit dem Sternpunkt des Motors aus, ist der mit N verbunden? falls ja, dann mal abklemmen.
Das der FI auslöst klingt mir irgendwie nach kapazitiven Strömen...

Erarbeite mal mit deinem Lehrer ein Ersatzschaltbild bei dem auch die Gehäuse berücksichtigt werden, vielleicht seht ihr dann EMV-technisch klarer. (Ich hoffe der Mann ist so kompetent)

hth


----------



## HLUNKE23 (29 November 2006)

@vladi

also nochmal meine Fehlerbeschreibung ich starte über die SPS das Programm für den FU. Mit dem OB 86 und OB122 läuft der Motor zwar aber die Lampen für Bus und Sammelfehler leuchten auf, der Umrichter gibt auch eine Fehlermeldung, die ist nur allgemein gehalten und deutet auf einen Kommunikationsfehler zwischen FU und SPS hin. Was anderes sagt die SPS ja auch nicht. Ist das Programm abgelaufen, d.h. der Motor soll stoppen, dann tut er das auch, die Fehleranzeigen an FU und SPS sind erlöschen. Lasse ich die OB`s weg kann ich das Programm starten die SPS geht sofort in stopp und der Motor lässt sich nur über den FU stoppen.
Ist der Motor gestoppt muß ich sps von stop auf RUN schalten und dann sind die Fehler weg, bis das Programm neu startet.
So ich hoffe ich hab da nichts vergessen, ansonsten musst du nochmal Fragen.

@kiestumpe

Also der Sternpunkt des Motors ist nicht mit dem N verbunden.
Das der FI auslöst, also ein FI diesen Typ`s ( RCD Typ A ), ist normal zumindest wenn ich nach dem Projektierungshandbuch gehe da steht das sogar drin.
Wie gesagt EMV gererchte Installation ist dort nicht sorecht durch zu führen, der FU sitzt auf einer Kunststoffplatte der Motor sitzt auf einem Holzklotz, beide Geräte haben zwar PE Anschlüße, nützen mir aber nichts da es nicht EMV gerecht, weil nicht Grossflächig aufgelegt und weil ja eh der FI kommt.Die Motoranschlußleitungen sind auch nur normale Sicherheitsmeßleitungen also nichts geschirmt oder so.
Das einzige was mir gerade einfällt wäre mal den PE zwischen FU und Motor anzuklemmen, ich weiß gerade nicht mehr ob ich das schon mal ausprobiert hatte. Vielleicht bringt das ja noch ein paar Punkte.
Zur Kompetenz laß ich mich mal nicht aus, also ich meine die meines Lehrers, der kennt vielleicht sein Standartprogramm aber links und rechts davon vorbei weiß er auch nichts sorecht. 
Bevor ich meine Fragen hier reingeschrieben habe , habe ich ihn gefragt ob er nicht Rat wüsste, aber dann hat er mich immer nur an die Hersteller verwiesen.
Mehr sage ich jetzt dazu nicht.


----------



## crash (29 November 2006)

*hast du keine Erdung dann guckst du nur!*

also nicht abgeschirmte Leitungen zwischen FU und Motor geht gar nicht!!!

ohne Potentialausgleich hast du wahrscheinlich irgendwelche Ströme auf dem Buskabel: und bei nicht abgeschirmten Kabel zum Motor ist auf dem Buskabel wohl die Hölle los. das kann dir auch die Schnittstellen zerstören.

Keine Erdung ??? NIX EMV???
da wundert es mich nicht daß da nix geht!


----------



## HLUNKE23 (29 November 2006)

*Danke,*

Danke für den Hinweis, sowas in der Richtung ist hier auch schon durch die anderen Beiträge rausgekommen.
Ich will mich ja nicht rausreden,aber ich muß mit dem Leben was mir zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Vielleicht erhofft sich die Schule das ich oder irgend wer anders aus "Scheiße", Gold machen kann.
Also wie schonmal geschrieben werde ich nochmal schauen was der FI zu einer Masse Verbindung zwischen FU und Motor sagt, ich weiß einfach nicht mehr, weil ich schon zu viel ausprobiert habe, ob ich das schonmal gemacht habe.

...to be countinued


----------



## kiestumpe (1 Dezember 2006)

HLUNKE23 schrieb:


> @kiestumpe
> 
> Also der Sternpunkt des Motors ist nicht mit dem N verbunden.
> Das der FI auslöst, also ein FI diesen Typ`s ( RCD Typ A ), ist normal zumindest wenn ich nach dem Projektierungshandbuch gehe da steht das sogar drin.
> ...


Du meinst die bunten Kabel mit Bananenstecker aus dem Physiklabor ?
Da wundert mich nicht mehr viel...
Probiers mal damit:
1. Die drei Leiter U,V,W eng zusammenführen und gegenseitig etwas verdrehen, Alufolie umlegen und einseitig auflegen.

2. SPS und Motor auf gegenüberliegenden Seiten des FU's aufstellen.
(also ein links, das andre rechts vom FU)



HLUNKE23 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir gerade einfällt wäre mal den PE zwischen FU und Motor anzuklemmen, ich weiß gerade nicht mehr ob ich das schon mal ausprobiert hatte.. .


... und wie sieht's da aus?

Apropos Hersteller, manche Hersteller schreiben bereits in die Installationsanleitung rein, dass nur ein Betrieb mit geschirmten Kabeln möglich ist - konfrontiere deinen Lehrer damit, er soll zusehen, dass er eines her kriegt...
Über den Rest der Problematik sollten wir vielleicht besser in der Rubrik "Stammtisch" diskutieren...
hth


----------



## HLUNKE23 (1 Dezember 2006)

*Der Stand der Dinge.*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

also die Sache mit der EMV gerechten Installation ist schon eine gute Sache. Ich habe die Masse des Motor und die des FU verbunden.
FI bleibt auch drinne, wenn ich so drübernachdenke gibt es ja auch keinen Grund bei der Verbindung rauszufliegen. Anders natürlich bei der PE-Verbindung zwischen Spannungsversorgung und FU.
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Verdrillen der Leitung, das habe ich auch gemacht ohne das ich den vorhergenden Beitrag gelesen hab. Ich habe aber das ganze nicht mit Folie eingewickelt, ich habe einfach die Masse zusätzlich drumgewickelt, das half auch. Mein FU steht von Anfang an in der Mitte, Motor links und S7 rechts. Mein Buskabel (ca 3m)muß jetzt aufgewickelt an einer bestimmten Stelle mit einer bestimmten Überkreuzung liegen und dann sind die Fehler weg. Verändere ich nur eine Kleinigkeit ist alles wieder beim Alten.
Ich weiß das das abenteuerlich klingt, aber so ist das nun mal bei mir.
Also Fazit aus der ganzen Geschichte ist son Ding zu steuern über den Profibus ( was meine eigentliche Aufgabe war ) ist nicht das Problem, wenn, ja wenn man sich an die EMV gerechte Installation hält.
Ich bedanke mich nochmal für die vielen Beiträge.

MFG

Christian


----------



## Ralle (1 Dezember 2006)

He, mach uns doch mal ein Foto von deiner Wunderanordnung


----------

